# black drum mitchell's cut on matagorda side



## Fishhfry41 (Apr 5, 2015)

Went to mitchell's cut on Friday got there at 3:30 left by 5:30 fishing matagorda side staying at sargent so it was a nice trip the two you see together I caught at the same time fishing by myself all were released fishing with crab


----------



## Fishhfry41 (Apr 5, 2015)

Some reason the are upside down my bad lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches! Haven't been there in a while.


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice catches we we camping on the sargent side from you i seen you reel in that double with the binoculers i seen the rods bend and had to watch the action. Since all we had to reel in was stingray after stingray. But a few drum in the mix


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice when you can catch them 2 at a time.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Thats a long dang drive from sargent? Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## Fishhfry41 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah you read that right I just seem to have more luck on that side it is a very long drive but usually worth it for us. I saw people on the other side cool that you watched it.


----------

